# Monedas con Premium XIX: Canguros



## fff (14 Ene 2012)

*Monedas con Premium IX: Canguros*

*Canguros*.
¿Qué es un canguro? Pues es el icono más representativo de todos los animales australianos. *Australia *saca una moneda de plata de dolar de la RAM, desde el año 1993.

Caracterísiticas:
999 de plata
40.6 mm
31.135 Grams 1oz
Isabel II como la cara de las monedas, mismo diseño que el busto de las kookas.

Las tiradas son cortas alrededor de 50000 unidades por año, con excepciones.
Por ejemplo en el 2007 sólo se ofrecieron las monedas a quien comprara una cantidad de más de 3000. El resultado fueron 3 compradores sólo y un encarecimiento de las monedas importante.
El canguro del 2007 cuesta hoy en dia fácilmente mucho más de 100 euros.

Ventajas:
-Colección llamativa, bonita.
-Vienen encapsuladas.
-La plata puede bajar, los canguros sólo saltan hacia arriba.
-Puede ser una colección-inversión interesante.

Desventajas:
-Cara, pero no al nivel de los panda.

El diseño de los canguros es muy bueno, pero esto es opinión personal. 
El canguro del 2003 es sencillamente espectacular, posiblemente una de las monedas más bonitas que he tenido en las manos. 
Los canguros del 2008 y 2009 parecen diseñados por niños pero no pierden ni un ápice su encanto.


Si alguien quiere añadir más detalles o comentar sus impresiones... adelante por favor

Fotos aqui Silver Kangaroo Coins


----------



## duval81 (14 Ene 2012)

Ya vas por el hilo 19?


----------



## fff (14 Ene 2012)

duval81 dijo:


> Ya vas por el hilo 19?



Uf, donde tendré la cabeza... 

No puedo editar el título : ... algún admin por favor?


----------



## puntodecontrol (14 Ene 2012)

Discrepo que sean menos caros que los panda....
Segun salen, siempre cuestan mas que los panda, otra cosa es que con los años los primeros pandas se revalirizaron mas, pero a dia de hoy, cuestan y costaran mas que los pandas, pues como bien dices, la tirada es de 50.000 y de los panda 6.000.000


----------



## warezz (14 Ene 2012)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Discrepo que sean menos caros que los panda....
> Segun salen, siempre cuestan mas que los panda, otra cosa es que con los años los primeros pandas se revalirizaron mas, pero a dia de hoy, cuestan y costaran mas que los pandas, pues como bien dices,* la tirada es de 50.00*0 y de los panda 6.000.000



Perdona que te corrija es de 20000 unidades.

Saludos


----------



## puntodecontrol (14 Ene 2012)

warezz dijo:


> Perdona que te corrija es de 20000 unidades.
> 
> Saludos



Yo he tomado por referencia lo que ha puesto fff, si es menos, pues aun mas tengo razon con los precios.


----------



## asqueado (14 Ene 2012)

Despues del Panda y de la Kookabura, es la coleccion que mas me gusta, tienen un premiun muy alto y como son de tirada corta se revalorizan rapidamente. En el año 2010 acuñaron dos monedas la normal y otra mas reducida con el mismo facial y con el mismo peso de 1 onza.
Como dice* fff*, la mas espectacular hasta el momento de la coleccion es del año 2003, que por cierto tengo 2 ya que me gusto, aqui os presento mi coleccion al completo


----------



## macalu (14 Ene 2012)

Gracias fff por el post,la verdad es q son muy bonitas
Gracias también a asqueado,menuda colección q tienes amigo,enhorabuena 
Saludos


----------



## duval81 (14 Ene 2012)

asqueado dijo:


> Despues del Panda y de la Kookabura, es la coleccion que mas me gusta, tienen un premiun muy alto y como son de tirada corta se revalorizan rapidamente. En el año 2010 acuñaron dos monedas la normal y otra mas reducida con el mismo facial y con el mismo peso de 1 onza.
> Como dice* fff*, la mas espectacular hasta el momento de la coleccion es del año 2003, que por cierto tengo 2 ya que me gusto, aqui os presento mi coleccion al completo



¿Podrías poner en el hilo de onzas africanas una foto de aquella colección que dijiste de elefantes de Zaire? (creo que dijiste este país)

Como siempre enhorabuena por tu colección!


----------



## fff (14 Ene 2012)

asqueado dijo:


> Como dice* fff*, la mas espectacular hasta el momento de la coleccion es del año 2003, que por cierto tengo 2 ya que me gusto, aqui os presento mi coleccion al completo



Fantástica! Gusto exquisito


----------



## asqueado (14 Ene 2012)

duval81 dijo:


> ¿Podrías poner en el hilo de onzas africanas una foto de aquella colección que dijiste de elefantes de Zaire? (creo que dijiste este país)
> 
> Como siempre enhorabuena por tu colección!



Bueno acabo de ponerte en el hilo de las onzas africanas la coleccion de elefantes de Zambia, no de Zeire.


----------



## fff (14 Ene 2012)

Sí, el canguro 2002, así como el 2003 tiene toques picasso-miró que realmente me encantan. Al igual que el 2008 y el 2009 pues juraria que son dibujos ganadores de concurso de niños pequeños ...
La verdad es que los canguros me atrapan más que los pandas.

Tiene buena pinta el del 1997 tambien :


----------



## Natalia_ (16 Ene 2012)

Si tuviese que elegir una sola colección, creo que sería la de del Canguro, no porque considere que sea más bonita que la de las kokaburras,koalas, pandas o britannias, sino por la originalidad y diferencia en sus distintos diseños, y además porque sus emisiones son bastante más pequeñas e irregulares.

Bulk Uncirculated 1oz Bullion Coins
Kangaroo 2010 .......................... ?
Kangaroo 2010 .......................... ?
Kangaroo 2009 .......................... 20,000
Kangaroo 2008 .......................... 6,802
Kangaroo 2007 .......................... 8,598
Kangaroo 2006 .......................... 25,535
Kangaroo 2005 .......................... 26,146
Kangaroo 2004 .......................... 55,057
Kangaroo 2003 .......................... 35,230
Kangaroo 2002 .......................... 32,376
Kangaroo 2001 .......................... 45,562
Kangaroo 2000 .......................... 42,638
Kangaroo 1999 .......................... 49,398
Kangaroo 1998 .......................... 49,398
Kangaroo 1997 .......................... 72,850
Kangaroo 1996 .......................... 49,398
Kangaroo 1995 .......................... 72,850 + Coin Fair.....2,500
Kangaroo 1994 .......................... 44,996 + Coin Fair.....2,500
Kangaroo 1993 .......................... 72,853 + Coin Fair.....5,000

Proof Kangaroo's
Kangaroo 2011 .......................... 20,000
Kangaroo 2010 .......................... 20,000
Kangaroo 2009 .......................... 20,000
Kangaroo 2008 .......................... 7,500
Kangaroo 2007 .......................... 10,352
Kangaroo 2006 .......................... 7,382
Kangaroo 2005 .......................... 8,300
Kangaroo 2004 .......................... 11,600
Kangaroo 2003 .......................... 10,000
Kangaroo 2002 .......................... 7,813
Kangaroo 2001 .......................... 10,292
Kangaroo 2000 .......................... 9,972
Kangaroo 1999 .......................... 11,250
Kangaroo 1998 .......................... 7,645
Kangaroo 1997 .......................... 0
Kangaroo 1996 .......................... 0
Kangaroo 1995 .......................... 0
Kangaroo 1994 .......................... 0
Kangaroo 1993 .......................... 0


Los canguros de 2001, 2002 y 2003 son bastantes psicodélicos. Y el del 2003 yo también lo encuentro espectacular, sobre todo el de calidad Bu paradogicamente (quien pueda tener en la mano el de calidad Bu y el de calidad Proof sabrá a que me refiero).

El del 97 contemplando su reflejo en el agua, es también uno de mis favoritos, junto con el del 2007 y 2008.

Y sí, los diseños del 2007, 2008 y 2009 pueden parecer dibujos de niños, pero 
fueron encargados respectivamente a 3 reconocidos artistas australianos: Rolf Harris, Reg Mombassa y Ken Done.

Edito para añadir (que alguien me corrija si me equivoco) que las emisiones que faltan por poner en la lista de arriba 2010, 2011 y 2012 creo que son de 20.000 piezas.


----------



## duval81 (16 Ene 2012)

El de 2011 PP at sunset ¿qué es una segunda moneda de ese año?
Me parece una pasada.


P.D.: por cierto Asqueado, no lo tienes


----------



## asqueado (16 Ene 2012)

duval81 dijo:


> El de 2011 PP at sunset ¿qué es una segunda moneda de ese año?
> Me parece una pasada.
> 
> 
> P.D.: por cierto Asqueado, no lo tienes



En el 2011??????:8::8:
En el año 2010 acuñaron dos monedas la normal y otra mas reducida con el mismo facial y con el mismo peso de 1 onza.
en la primera foto, la de abajo del todo, la de la derecha, dos canguros peleandose:fiufiu:


----------



## fff (16 Ene 2012)

duval81 dijo:


> El de 2011 PP at sunset ¿qué es una segunda moneda de ese año?



Creo que la llaman F12/F15, y se que va cara...

por ejemplo

2009 KANGAROO at SUNSET F12 Privy SILVER Coin on Card | eBay

Estas piezas son mata coleccionistas... :´(


----------



## duval81 (16 Ene 2012)

asqueado dijo:


> En el 2011??????:8::8:
> En el año 2010 acuñaron dos monedas la normal y otra mas reducida con el mismo facial y con el mismo peso de 1 onza.
> en la primera foto, la de abajo del todo, la de la derecha, dos canguros peleandose:fiufiu:



Me refiero a ésta:

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-T0Bu6WDUb...AACZI/N9VGiJTZ5zs/s400/kangaroo-at-sunset.jpg


----------



## asqueado (16 Ene 2012)

fff dijo:


> Creo que la llaman F12/F15, y se que va cara...
> 
> por ejemplo
> 
> ...



Pues no la tengo:´´(, es la primera vez que la veo, por lo que he visto ahora mismo se acaba de terminar una puja en ebay de la misma

Australia 2011 1$ Kangaroo at Sunset F15 Privy Proof Silver Coin | eBay

y si es "privy" del año 2011, su tirada solo es de 5000 piezas, imagina el premiun que tiene


----------



## asqueado (16 Ene 2012)

duval81 dijo:


> Me refiero a ésta:
> 
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-T0Bu6WDUb...AACZI/N9VGiJTZ5zs/s400/kangaroo-at-sunset.jpg



:8::8::8: que maravilla, es la primera vez que la veo, es "privy" del año 2011, llevabas razon, en los canguros es la primera "privy" que veo, soy culpable no la tengo::


----------



## bentox (16 Ene 2012)

asqueado dijo:


> En el 2011??????:8::8:
> En el año 2010 acuñaron dos monedas la normal y otra mas reducida con el mismo facial y con el mismo peso de 1 onza.
> en la primera foto, la de abajo del todo, la de la derecha, dos canguros peleandose:fiufiu:




Hola,
son monedas diferentes.
La normal es emitida por la RAM mientras que la de los 2 canguros peleandose es emitida por la Perth Mint....

Por lo visto desde el año 2010 la casa Perth a empezado a emitir los canguros que emite en oro en una versión en plata con una tirada de 20.000 unidades y que viene con caja incluida.
Australian Kangaroo | The Perth Mint

Las monedas son bastante más gruesas y lucen muy bien también.


----------



## warezz (16 Ene 2012)

Aquí tenéis mi colección con sus respectivas cajas del 2009 y 2010...
La del 2010 con su respectiva 1/5 de onza (6.03 gr.)
La moneda de 2009 pertenece al programa con la marca F12, pero de las que se hicieron 4.000 unidades, y solo 2.000 monedas en esta presentación en caja roja.


----------



## tonypower (16 Ene 2012)

Joder que bonitas son!!! Yo quiero unaaaa jajaja


----------



## FoSz2 (16 Ene 2012)

¿Al título del hilo le sobra una X o es que me he perdido capítulos de la serie?


----------



## duval81 (17 Ene 2012)

FoSz2 dijo:


> ¿Al título del hilo le sobra una X o es que me he perdido capítulos de la serie?



Le sobra, le sobra.


Respecto a las sunset, ¿entonces que hay de dos años? menudo lío! cada vez aparecen nuevas monedas.


----------



## macalu (17 Ene 2012)

Preciosas esas 2 monedas,la kangaroo va ser mi proxima coleccion


----------



## puntodecontrol (17 Ene 2012)

macalu dijo:


> Preciosas esas 2 monedas,la kangaroo va ser mi proxima coleccion



Pues prepara la billetera... la coleccion completa te saldra estilo que los pandas...


----------



## macalu (17 Ene 2012)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Pues prepara la billetera... la coleccion completa te saldra estilo que los pandas...



si,ya he ojeado por ebay y es cara pero bueno,hay q hacer un esfuerzo,me encanta esa coleccion


----------



## bentox (17 Ene 2012)

)


warezz dijo:


> Aquí tenéis mi colección con sus respectivas cajas del 2009 y 2010...
> La del 2010 con su respectiva 1/5 de onza (6.03 gr.)
> La moneda de 2009 pertenece al programa con la marca F12, pero de las que se hicieron 4.000 unidades, y solo 2.000 monedas en esta presentación en caja roja.



Estoy deacuerdo en que son muy bonitas, pero creo que lo suyo hubiera sido el diseño en las normales como un año normal....
No le veo el que a ir pillando el mismo diseño, pero cambiando el año.....Es una opinión....No me machaqueis )

Me gusta mucho más que sean diseños cambiantes.


----------



## tonypower (19 Ene 2012)

Acabo de comprar la F15 2011 por 68€ mas 7€ de envio  .
Me parece buen precio para como las e visto.

A ver que tal cuando me llege.
Un saludo


----------



## Natalia_ (19 Ene 2012)

warezz dijo:


> Aquí tenéis mi colección con sus respectivas cajas del 2009 y 2010...
> La del 2010 con su respectiva 1/5 de onza (6.03 gr.)
> La moneda de 2009 pertenece al programa con la marca F12, pero de las que se hicieron 4.000 unidades, y solo 2.000 monedas en esta presentación en caja roja.



De los Canguros at Sunset Series, sólo tengo la del 2009 con la marca F12, la mía no viene en estuche, sólo en una cápsula transparente cuadrada, con letras doradas impresas.

Es una moneda tan sencilla como realmente bella, pero no anima a coleccionar los diferentes años pq es el mismo diseño. Creo que fue una lástima que no la incluyesen como un año más en la colección del Canguro, como dice Bentox, pq la enriquecería bastante dentro de su variedad y amplia diferencia de diseños.


----------



## tonypower (19 Ene 2012)

La verdad esque si, de aqui dentro 7 años no la veo como coleccionar, porque tener 10 monedas iguales..., lo veo mas como tener 1.


----------



## Natalia_ (19 Ene 2012)

tonypower dijo:


> Acabo de comprar la F15 2011 por 68€ mas 7€ de envio  .
> Me parece buen precio para como las e visto.
> 
> A ver que tal cuando me llege.
> Un saludo



No sé cómo andarán de precios, pero por 68 euros, creo que has hecho una compra bastante buena. A quien siga la colección del Canguro, creo que no puede faltarle una de las At Sunset tampoco.


----------



## Natalia_ (19 Ene 2012)

tonypower dijo:


> La verdad esque si, de aqui dentro 7 años no la veo como coleccionar, porque tener 10 monedas iguales..., lo veo mas como tener 1.



Yo también lo veo así, aunque tener 10 monedas iguales del Canguro at Sunset, sería tener 10 monedas igualmente bellísimas ¡¡¡

Yo esas no las voy a coleccionar, con la del 2009 me basta, pero quien sabe, quizás pueda ser una colección muy revalorizable por su especial belleza y sencillez ...mmm.... ¿las coleccionamos?, todavía van muy poquitas desde el 2009....:ouch:


----------



## tonypower (19 Ene 2012)

La del 2009 creo que ya se a revalorizado, es carisima ahora creo.


----------



## asqueado (22 Ene 2012)

Fabricacion de la moneda de oro mas grande del mundo ( 1000 kilos) de 99,99% de pureza de la serie australiana del canguro

1 Tonne Gold Kangaroo Coin | The Perth Mint


----------



## kboom (22 Ene 2012)

Impresionante ¡¡ Lo malo es que ahora parece un poco difícil terminar la colección...:ouch: o no... Asqueado confiesa¡¡ tambien la tienes, a que si?


----------



## asqueado (22 Ene 2012)

kboom dijo:


> Impresionante ¡¡ Lo malo es que ahora parece un poco difícil terminar la colección...:ouch: o no... Asqueado confiesa¡¡ tambien la tienes, a que si?



:XX::XX: aun no la tengo, porque me parece pequeña, pero ya he encargado una un poco mayor:XX::XX:


----------



## fff (27 Ene 2012)

Después de seguir los pandas un tiempo y con ofrecimiento para acceder a una colección completa... (desde el 89)

mi impresión es que:

.Los pandas están burbujeados totalmente, teniendo en cuenta los precios y la tirada, el precio es casi absurdo...
.Los canguros todavia se pueden encontrar a precios "asequibles" (menos de 100 euros) teniendo en cuenta que su tirada es mucho menor, y su reputación está en continuo alza. 

Que opinais?


PD: El canguro del 2007 es un caso especial...


----------



## bentox (27 Ene 2012)

fff dijo:


> Después de seguir los pandas un tiempo y con ofrecimiento para acceder a una colección completa... (desde el 89)
> 
> mi impresión es que:
> 
> ...



Creo que es la ley de la oferta y la demanda. Hay que pensar que si cada chino quiere su monedita de pnada de su pais, pues la oferta es infima...Eso sin contar con los coleccionistas de otros paises.

A mi me gustan los 2, quizá el diseño de los últimos años del panda esté más elaborado, pero sin duda el canguro es otra colección muy bonita. Y como dices con una tirada más corta, pero también con una demanda más corta, porque si tuviera la misma demanda, las monedas rebasarian todas los 100€.


----------



## Natalia_ (7 Feb 2012)

tonypower dijo:


> Acabo de comprar la F15 2011 por 68€ mas 7€ de envio  .
> Me parece buen precio para como las e visto.
> 
> A ver que tal cuando me llege.
> Un saludo



Pues yo la pillé proof con su cajita y certificado por 67 leuros más tus 7 de envío. Te gano por un eurillo :o Y sí es un precio bastante bueno visto lo visto. 

Estoy deseando verla ya :baba:, sobre todo para compararla con la que tengo del 2009 que creo que es BU (acabado espejo pero uniforme), no lo sé seguro porque no tiene certificado, y en estos canguros at sunset hasta que no tenga los dos en la mano, yo no acabo de distinguir las Proof o PP de las BU, a diferencia de en otras monedas.

En estas fotos uno se puede hacer una idea

Kangaroo at Sunset F15 1$ 2010 1x BU 1x Proof SET 2Pcs.

Pero resulta que según le incida la luz, en otras fotos de canguros at Sunset la BU se ve igual que la Proof. 

En fín, que saldré de dudas cuando la reciba. Y decididamente cuanto más las miro, más me gustan todavía. Me resulta de una sencillez bellísima ¡¡


----------



## Natalia_ (7 Feb 2012)

bentox dijo:


> Creo que es la ley de la oferta y la demanda. Hay que pensar que si cada chino quiere su monedita de pnada de su pais, pues la oferta es infima...Eso sin contar con los coleccionistas de otros paises.
> 
> A mi me gustan los 2, quizá el diseño de los últimos años del panda esté más elaborado, pero sin duda el canguro es otra colección muy bonita. Y como dices con una tirada más corta, pero también con una demanda más corta, porque si tuviera la misma demanda, las monedas rebasarian todas los 100€.



Pues yo creo que en diseño los Canguros no quedan en desventaja respecto a los Pandas. Al revés, veo más originalidad en los Canguros (no entro en la "bonitura" que creo que hay ganan los pandas), en los que se puede apreciar distintas lineas de diseños muy distintos, llegando a hacer incluso distintas "trilogias anuales" que ya comentamos, y hasta involucrando a artistas reconocidos en alguna de esas trilogías. La espinita es que no hayan metido ahí los at Sunset, aunque quizás estos de por sí se merezcan la serie propia les han dado aunque no sé si con vocación de continuidad.

Respecto a su tirada, no hay color. Por eso, de tener la misma demanda que los pandas (todo puede llegar), no sólo rebasaría los 100 euros/pieza, es que creo que rebasarían todas bastante el precio del panda 2000 que es el más cotizado. Y el Canguro 2007, uno de mis favoritos, lo triplicaría facilmente.

A mi me gustan las dos colecciones, pero el la del Canguro le gana en una emisión muuuucho menor, ya sin entrar en diseños o gustos. Tampoco considero que el panda esté burbujeado, lo que hay es más interés por ellas (también más chinos con interés) y, como tu dices, las monedas emitidas en años anteriores pues son las que son.


----------



## fff (9 Feb 2012)

Pues que son una preciosidad. Que se puede decir? 
Los que faltaban en mi colección, este y el sunset que llegaran pronto prontito o .

Cada vez estoy más convencido que los canguros son la colección más original que se puede hacer (Con permiso de mis precolombinas proof : ), y a la larga valdrá dinero...


----------



## asqueado (9 Feb 2012)

miaavg dijo:


> Me gustaria presentarles la moneda Canguro de 1 OZ en plata de la Casa Perth Mint; esta moneda es especial al menos no es una moneda al uso corriente tomando en consideración sus especiales medidas y su realzado relieve con calidad proof que la hacen parecer realmente atractiva a la vista y al tacto.
> 
> Les envio una serie de fotografias donde podrán apreciar su inusual tamaño y grosor, tiene cierta concavidad que le confiere un especial tacto; sinceramente no esperaba que fuese tán gruesa y en apariencia parece que pese más de 1 Oz aunque no es asi como es lógicamente.
> 
> ...



A mi me paso algo parecido a ti cuando adquirid la del 2010, me sorprendio bastante por su tamaño y peso de 1 onza, a mi me gusta mas que la del 2011, una pelea entre dos canguros, tiene las mismas caracteristicas de tamaño y peso 

2010 Australian Kangaroo 1oz Silver Proof High Relief Coin | The Perth Mint


.


----------



## bentox (10 Feb 2012)

miaavg dijo:


> Pues son sensaciones compartidas; tambien a mi me gusta más el motivo del 2010 con los 2 Canguros en lucha; veremos la próxima acuñación con que nos sorprenden los de la Perth Mint; ¿se atreverán con una versión en Oro?.



La próxima acuñación apra este año ya la sabes, solo tienes que mirar el diseño de las monedas bullion de oro de este año.
Esta serie coge ese diseño trasladado a una moneda en plata y con un grosor mayor.

Por tanto será como esta


----------



## Natalia_ (10 Feb 2012)

fff dijo:


> Pues que son una preciosidad. Que se puede decir?
> Los que faltaban en mi colección, este y el sunset que llegaran pronto prontito o .
> 
> Cada vez estoy más convencido que los canguros son la colección más original que se puede hacer (Con permiso de mis precolombinas proof : ), y a la larga valdrá dinero...




Estos canguros en relieve no me llamaron la atención en su momento, quizás sea debido a que no los tuve en la mano para apreciarlos debidamente. 

Coincido con el Canguro y te felicito por esas precolombinas mejicanas en proof. De las precolombinas, tengo la colección completa de 1 oz en BU (en proof sólo tengo las 4 del 92 ), varios set de 5, 1, 1/2 y 1/4 de oz. Y la MONEDA POR EXCELENCIA: el Calendario Azteca de 1 kg. Que para mi, sin lugar a dudas, es la moneda más fascinante, tuve la suerte de pillarla antes de que la plata diera el subidón, aunque ya tenía un premium alto por su reducida tirada. Aunque dada la elaboración y detalle del diseño, hubiese estado muy bien que en lugar de un kg fuese de 2, 3...o hasta de 5 kg:o


----------



## asqueado (21 Abr 2012)

Pongo en conocimiento para los que esten interesados en las compra de la nueva moneda del Canguro de la serie Discover Australia


Discover Australia 2012 Red Kangaroo 1oz Silver Proof Coin | The Perth Mint


.


----------



## warezz (19 Ago 2012)

Nuevo diseño para el Outback Kangaroo F15 Privy 1oz Silver Proof :baba:

Para los que tenemos la colección completa desde el 2009 f12, 2010 f15 y 2011 f15, éste no puede faltar.
El precio se puede encontrar sobre 70/75€







Tirada - 5000 unidades


----------



## takipa (22 Ago 2012)

*Canguro 2013*

Parece que esta es la imagen del Canguro de 2013


International Numismatics - Coins, Banknotes, and Collectables :: RAM - New Releases 2013

Si creéis que es un error, o que todavía no está publicada, por favor, decidlo


----------



## takipa (27 Ago 2012)

Ahora viene el Canguro 20 Aniversario
A ver si hay suerte y me sale la foto


----------



## fff (8 Nov 2012)

Bueno... acabo de ver precios del 2013... tiran pa'tras... :ouch:
Y esta del 20 aniversario, no veo a nadie ofreciendola... pero en ebay la venden por una pasta más gansa :no:


----------



## fff (3 Dic 2012)

Alguien sabe *por qué* el precio del canguro este año 2013 está *escandalosamente *desbocado?


----------



## tel (3 Dic 2012)

La verdad es que yo tampoco sé el por qué, pero creo que no es nuevo de 2013, quizá venga desde la _cosa rara_ de 2007 y 2008.(yo pagué más cara la de 2012 que la de 2013)

De hecho es curioso que te puedas comprar casi 2 canguros de los años 90 por el precio de la moneda del año en curso, antes pensaba que era porque habían bajado la tirada a 20.000, pero creo que este límite solo aplica a las carded y las BU normales encapsuladas son ilimitadas.



fff dijo:


> Alguien sabe *por qué* el precio del canguro este año 2013 está *escandalosamente *desbocado?


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (6 Feb 2013)

Por favor, alguien que tenga la canguro de 1993 podría confirmarme las medidas? Acabo de adquirir una que tiene muy buena pinta pero en diferentes webs dan diferentes medidas de diámetro (40mm o 40.5mm).

La que tengo yo mide:
- diámetro: 40.05 mm
- grosor: 3.15mm
- peso: 31.5 g

muchas gracias


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (7 Feb 2013)

Bueno, hoy me han llegado dos canguros mas (1997 y 2012) y queda claro que su diámetro es 40.0mm, su grosor 3.1mm y su peso entre 31.3g i 31.6g.

fff, si alguien puede confirmarlo, quizás podrías editar el primer hilo para poner como diámetro 40.0mm en lugar de 40.6mm. Por cierto, caben perfectamente en cápsulas de 40mm.


----------



## Caracol (23 Sep 2013)

Canguro 2014. No tengo ningún canguro por su excesivo premium, pero no quita para reconocer que algunos son muy bonitos. Lo mismo comienzo con esta:


----------



## oro y plata forever (23 Sep 2013)

Caracol dijo:


> Canguro 2014. No tengo ningún canguro por su excesivo premium, pero no quita para reconocer que algunos son muy bonitos. Lo mismo comienzo con esta:



Preciosa.

Los australianos no fallan.


----------



## makokillo (30 Sep 2013)

Buenas,

Hay alguna web donde pueda mirar o si alguien me lo puede decir, ¿que años estan en BU y que años hay en proof?

Gracias


----------



## fff (30 Sep 2013)

makokillo dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Hay alguna web donde pueda mirar o si alguien me lo puede decir, ¿que años estan en BU y que años hay en proof?
> 
> Gracias



Silver Proof Kangaroo Coins 1993-2013


----------



## makokillo (30 Sep 2013)

fff dijo:


> Silver Proof Kangaroo Coins 1993-2013



gracias fff, pero en que estaria pensando yo ienso: no queria preguntar por los canguros si no por la serie lunar I ::.
Tambien lo he encontrado en la misma web, asi que muchas gracias.


----------



## fff (8 Oct 2013)

"Interesante" moneda un pelo cara... supongo







Eso si, el diseño me encanta

Nueva serie...


----------



## makokillo (8 Oct 2013)

fff dijo:


> "Interesante" moneda un pelo cara... supongo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Al menos el diseño es algo diferente a lo que ya tenemos visto.
Parece ser la primera de una uneva serie llamada "Precious Metal Series" de 5.000 piezas de tirada pero poco más he podido encontrar sobre la serie. Al llamarse Precious Metal Series podria dar a entender que se podria hacer en diferentes metales preciosos pero si las piezas son de 5 onzas y en plara cuesta 375 $ no quiero ni pensar en cuanto saldria la de oro o la de platino ::


----------



## fff (9 Oct 2013)

makokillo dijo:


> Al menos el diseño es algo diferente a lo que ya tenemos visto.
> Parece ser la primera de una uneva serie llamada "Precious Metal Series" de 5.000 piezas de tirada pero poco más he podido encontrar sobre la serie. Al llamarse Precious Metal Series podria dar a entender que se podria hacer en diferentes metales preciosos pero si las piezas son de 5 onzas y en plara cuesta 375 $ no quiero ni pensar en cuanto saldria la de oro o la de platino ::



Te equivocas... Es Kangaroo Road Sign... y la tirada de 40000, no deberia ser mas cara de 65€ ... de hecho la he visto por un poco menos...


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (9 Oct 2013)

fff dijo:


> Te equivocas... Es Kangaroo Road Sign... y la tirada de 40000, no deberia ser mas cara de 65€ ... de hecho la he visto por un poco menos...



Si, yo hace tiempo que la tengo vista por ebay, pero no es una serie, no? al menos no con diseños diferentes, creo.


----------



## fff (9 Oct 2013)

es la primera... )


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (9 Oct 2013)

fff dijo:


> es la primera... )



si, ya ...  ... lo que quería saber es si la siguiente será igual pero cambiando el año o si cambiarán de diseño. Y en caso de que cambien cual es la constante: el canguro o la seña de tráfico?


----------



## makokillo (9 Oct 2013)

fff dijo:


> Te equivocas... Es Kangaroo Road Sign... y la tirada de 40000, no deberia ser mas cara de 65€ ... de hecho la he visto por un poco menos...



La que tu has puesto en la foto es esta que venden en la tienda de la Royal Australian Mint: https://eshop.ramint.gov.au/2013-10-5-ounce-Silver-Coin/510156.aspx
Segun la RAM es de 5 onzas, con una tirada de 5000 y a un precio de 350,50 dolares australianos, es decir unos 240 euros.

Pero efectivamente tambien la hay en una onza, que es esta:









y cuesta unos 80 dolares y tiene una tirada de 40.000 .
Tambien la hay en 1 kilo con una tirada de 1500 que no me parecen pocas y en una onza de oro con 5000 de tirada a 1950 dolares.


----------



## fff (9 Oct 2013)

Mis disculpas, tienes razon y no lei bien. :

Cuando busque la foto... debi liarme )

Tienes razon 

---------- Post added 09-oct-2013 at 14:49 ----------




EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> si, ya ...  ... lo que quería saber es si la siguiente será igual pero cambiando el año o si cambiarán de diseño. Y en caso de que cambien cual es la constante: el canguro o la seña de tráfico?



el canguro en la señal... o hay varias o habra varios escenarios...


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (9 Oct 2013)

makokillo, la moneda de plata que has puesto ahora: el anverso es redondo y el reverso octogonal? ::


----------



## makokillo (9 Oct 2013)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> makokillo, la moneda de plata que has puesto ahora: el anverso es redondo y el reverso octogonal? ::



Es una foto de APMEX supongo que photoshopeada. Evidentemente no puede ser el anverso redondo y el reverso octogonal, seria algo asi como la octogonatura del circulo :XX::XX:


----------



## oro y plata forever (9 Oct 2013)

makokillo dijo:


> La que tu has puesto en la foto es esta que venden en la tienda de la Royal Australian Mint: https://eshop.ramint.gov.au/2013-10-5-ounce-Silver-Coin/510156.aspx
> Segun la RAM es de 5 onzas, con una tirada de 5000 y a un precio de 350,50 dolares australianos, es decir unos 240 euros.
> 
> Pero efectivamente tambien la hay en una onza, que es esta:
> ...



Sabemos precio aproximado de la onza de oro ?

Gracias


----------



## DenariusGold (9 Oct 2013)

Buenas tardes, como veo que el hilo trata de la Kangaroos... Os comunico que tenemos la nueva kangaroo (1oz) de oro edicion 2014 en catalogo... Ademas este mes tenemos una oferta: los gastos de envío con UPS no superan los 8€... 

*Clic aqui para ver la moneda*... Tambien vereis un video descriptivo oficial de la Perth Mint

Un saludo. MG


----------



## oro y plata forever (9 Oct 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Sabemos precio aproximado de la onza de oro ?
> 
> Gracias



Visto precio entorno a los 1022 Euros...


----------



## makokillo (9 Oct 2013)

oro y plata forever dijo:


> Visto precio entorno a los 1022 Euros...



Ummmm seguro? en APMEX la tienen a 1950 dolares es decir unos 1.445 euros..
A ver si 1022 es la kangaroo 2014 y no la Kangaroo Road Sign.


----------



## oro y plata forever (20 Oct 2013)

makokillo dijo:


> Ummmm seguro? en APMEX la tienen a 1950 dolares es decir unos 1.445 euros..
> A ver si 1022 es la kangaroo 2014 y no la Kangaroo Road Sign.



Pues como, casi siempre estabas en lo cierto.


----------



## conde84 (25 Mar 2014)

Hola

Estaba pesando mis canguros del año 2000 hasta ahora,y veo que su peso oscila entre 31.8 y 32,4g el de 2007 que es el que mas pesa ¿es normal?¿no deberian pesar 31,1?

Dudo que sean falsas porque son compradas a gente de reputacion del foro unas,y a gente con muchisimos positivos en ebay otras,y las medidas de diametro son iguales.

Pero no se ya me he quedado mosqueado,porque es raro que todas pesen 0,7 gramos mas que lo que es la onza troy.

La bascula esta bien,no pesa de mas porque otras onzas si me da el peso exacto de la onza troy.

Tambien he hecho el test del sonido y las monedas suenan bien,incluida la del 2007 que es la que mas pesa.

Sobre todo me interesaria saber la del 2007,si alguien la tiene y es tan amable de pesarla,lo agradeceria,porque esta ya se va 1,3 gramos,aunque la del 2014 la acabo de comprar a un forero de reconocidisima reputacion y pesa 32,1,vamos que se va un gramo,por lo que me tranquiliza algo mas.


Gracias.


----------



## conde84 (29 Mar 2014)

¿nadie tiene algun canguro ?


----------



## conde84 (29 Mar 2014)

miaavg dijo:


> Tranquilo conde84  , no se me sulfure
> 
> Yo tengo Cánguros; el del año 2007 no lo tengo en BU pero si en PP; a ver si mañana domingo te miro pesos y medidas, ya postearé resultados.



Jeje,no me sulfuro .

Muchas gracias,me seria de gran ayuda,he visto en un foro ingles que si es normal que todos canguros pesen de mas,pero me gustaria saber lo de la gente de aqui.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Mar 2014)

Hola, conde84: Esperemos a que miaavg despeje tus dudas, aunque tengo entendido que no es tan "anormal" como parece preocuparte. Además, esa moneda del 2007 tiene mucho Premium y su adquisición es bastante cara. Creo recordar que uno de los motivos es que se vendieron en "lotes" de 3000 unidades... Tengo varios Canguros, algunos repetidos (por si se "revalorizan"...), pero me parece que no tengo éste del 2007 ya que lo "recordaría"...

Saludos.


----------



## conde84 (29 Mar 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, conde84: Esperemos a que miaavg despeje tus dudas, aunque tengo entendido que no es tan "anormal" como parece preocuparte. Además, esa moneda del 2007 tiene mucho Premium y su adquisición es bastante cara. Creo recordar que uno de los motivos es que se vendieron en "lotes" de 3000 unidades... Tengo varios Canguros, algunos repetidos (por si se "revalorizan"...), pero me parece que no tengo éste del 2007 ya que lo "recordaría"...
> 
> Saludos.



Si creo que se vendieron en lotes de 3000 y solo hubo 3 compradores,creo que en este mismo hilo lo pone.

La moneda en cuestion me costo 100 euros,que para como se vende es buen precio,la verdad que no dudo de que sea auntentica,aunque claro el peso (32,4) dista un cacho de lo que es la onza troy,lo que pasa que al ver que en el resto de canguros que tengo tambien pasa lo mismo supongo que sera algo generalizado de ellos.


----------



## fernandojcg (29 Mar 2014)

Hola, conde84: Bueno, por si te sirve, he pesado las de los años 1993 y 1994 y pesan ambas 31,635... Y son AUTENTICAS, de eso no hay duda.

Saludos.


----------



## conde84 (29 Mar 2014)

fernandojcg dijo:


> Hola, conde84: Bueno, por si te sirve, he pesado las de los años 1993 y 1994 y pesan ambas 31,635... Y son AUTENTICAS, de eso no hay duda.
> 
> Saludos.



Gracias fernandojcg.

A mi las de los años 90 tambien me dan esos pesos mas o menos,se ve que es normal que todos canguros pesen de mas.


----------



## pioner20 (30 Mar 2014)

Por si te sirve de ayuda, justamente estos dias estaba pasando a capsulas lindner todos mis canguros para sacarlos del blister para poderlos guardar en mejores condiciones y te puedo dar pesos... pesos con la bascula que tengo ahora que no es la mejor porque solo te da un decimal de gramo, pero es de la que dispongo ahora mismo (pesando una Eagle me da 31,2 gr. )

La del 2007 me pesa 32,5 gr. y la del 2008 32,6 gr. para que tengas una idea, asi que puedes estar tranquilo. La de los primeros años, estoy por los mismos pesos que vosotros tambien.

Un saludo.


----------



## conde84 (30 Mar 2014)

Pues veo que es generalizado que den de mas todos canguros,asi que ya me quede tranquilo del todo.

Un saludo


----------



## conde84 (1 Abr 2014)

miaavg dijo:


> Pesan de más e incluso de menos como podrás ver en la relación de monedas y pesos que te posteo:
> 
> Años/Peso:
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por la informacion,los pesos de las mias son similares a las tuyas,me parece curioso que el peso oficial de ellas sea 31,1 y pesen bastante mas todas.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (7 Jun 2014)

Buenas, refloto este fantástico hilo para hacer una consulta a los expertos:

¿Porqué las canguros 2007 PROOF son mas baratas y fáciles de encontrar que las BU?
¿No se supone que la tirada de las BU es mucho mayor?

Hace tiempo que estoy intentando conseguir la 2007 a un precio no-burbujeado (si, lo se, soy un ingenuo y pagaré burbujeado, pero hay que intentarlo....) y curiosamente encuentro bastantes PROOF con certificado y estuche por poco mas de 100€, pero no hay manera de encontrar la BU encapsulada por menos de 150€.

¿ideas?


----------



## tel (7 Jun 2014)

Supongo que es porque hay menos coleccionistas de proof


----------



## conde84 (8 Jun 2014)

Tienes un mp estudiante


----------



## fff (28 Dic 2016)

alguien sabe algo del canguro de este año?


----------

